# Breckenridge



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

three20south is a good place for live music, cheap beer and general chill.
http://three20south.com


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll be in CO later this mo. with a crew of 8 peeps ranging from early to late 20's, so definitely looking for some more suggestions!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

320 south sucks balls unless you want to pay a cover to sit in a empty bar that has a 20 dollar minimum. Cecelias or Liquid Lounge will be fine for you or even Burke and Rileys.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

320 s. Sucks balls... I hate that basement shithole... Walk down main st in breck. if your into more of a chill scene take the bus to frisco


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

shortysboard said:


> Going to be in breck for a week in January. What's a good watering hole? Where do the young folks go to get loose


Eat at Bubba Gumps! so fun!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

PaulyMolitor said:


> 320 s. Sucks balls... I hate that basement shithole... Walk down main st in breck. if your into more of a chill scene take the bus to frisco


I agree, this bar sucked. There are a lot of little bars like this one. I was there for a week last Jan, cant even remember what bars I went to but there are PLENTY if you just take a walk around. 
Everything is really close so a good Pub Crawl to check out lots of random ones is what we did. There were a lot of places that have happy hour martinis etc so you can hit them up in good time for each so you get like 3 hours in a row of happy hour bars. Just ask someone at your resort or the first bar you go to just ask the bartender.


----------



## tim_lock (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's bring this dead thread back to life folks!

Heading to Breck in about a week for the first time. We plan on drinking heavily while we're there, so we're looking to find some peeps with the same mission. We are staying at the south end of Ridge Street, so hopefully we're close to some action. Any places we gotta see?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hope you understand drinking at 10k isn't exactly going to be good for your health. Ridge street is literally one block off main and being on the south end you are probably right behind Cecelias and Liquid Lounge which means you're more than a close stumble from where everyone ends up in town. Word of advice we always find a body or two in the snow banks don't die getting sick of seeing the poor plow guy finding a corpse in the snow bank.


----------



## tim_lock (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Debbie Downer, I appreciate the sentiment, but we all lived in CO before so we're no rookies on the drinking at high altitudes thing. Sucks to hear we're away from the action though. Maybe the snow plow guy will give us a lift home at the end of the night.


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually lots of recent studies have shown that there aren't any adverse health risks to drinking at high altitudes. It goes against common belief (generally that if you live at lower altitudes, your body will metabolize things more slowly at a higher altitude than your used to), but many studies have shown that high altitude drinking does not make you "more drunk" than drinking at or below sea level, and there aren't any more dangerous long term side effects of drinking at altitude than you would normally get drinking at sea level.

Now if you're suffering from altitude sickness already and you begin drinking heavily I'm sure that you will exacerbate the problem, but if you're feeling good alcohol won't hurt you anymore than it does normally


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tim_lock said:


> Hey Debbie Downer, I appreciate the sentiment, but we all lived in CO before so we're no rookies on the drinking at high altitudes thing. Sucks to hear we're away from the action though. Maybe the snow plow guy will give us a lift home at the end of the night.


Yep know your kind going to see you limping to the mountain at noon talking about the night before. Cool you lived here before doesn't mean you lived in Breck otherwise you wouldn't be asking about night life.



digZ said:


> Actually lots of recent studies have shown that there aren't any adverse health risks to drinking at high altitudes. It goes against common belief (generally that if you live at lower altitudes, your body will metabolize things more slowly at a higher altitude than your used to), but many studies have shown that high altitude drinking does not make you "more drunk" than drinking at or below sea level, and there aren't any more dangerous long term side effects of drinking at altitude than you would normally get drinking at sea level.
> 
> Now if you're suffering from altitude sickness already and you begin drinking heavily I'm sure that you will exacerbate the problem, but if you're feeling good alcohol won't hurt you anymore than it does normally


Studies also show I think you're a fucking idiot for posting about studies. You can find a study on anything in the world doesn't make it accurate. Dare you to come out here and drink like you would at sea level see how it effects. Oh wait that wouldn't be a study that would be a hands on approach and people that only go by studies never do anything hands on.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Studies also show I think you're a fucking idiot for posting about studies. You can find a study on anything in the world doesn't make it accurate. Dare you to come out here and drink like you would at sea level see how it effects. Oh wait that wouldn't be a study that would be a hands on approach and people that only go by studies never do anything hands on.


HAHA well you know what they say, 90% of people will believe any statistic with a % in it.........

60% of the time it works every time.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

We just came from Breck. About a 1/3 of us were hit with altitude sickness (including me) which means splitting headaches and weird body aches. Advil helped for a minute, then a small beer, then it would come back.

2/3 of us (18 total) drank no problem. They were pounding the beer/jameson/cordon bleu/wine. This was with a little acclimation. Denver Friday night, Breck Saturday, Drinking saturday night at the village/cabin. I don't give a shit what studies say, one beer even at Denver elevation was noticeably more potent. I'm taking a damn good buzz after one beer when I could probably do 2-3 to feel the same here at sea level.

But those other fools were pounding drinks and no complaints the next day on the slopes. They did get that full saturday to acclimate I guess.


----------



## tim_lock (Jan 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yep know your kind going to see you limping to the mountain at noon talking about the night before. Cool you lived here before doesn't mean you lived in Breck otherwise you wouldn't be asking about night life.


You're right, I lived in Crested Butte. And I guarantee you won't see me making my first runs at noon. We'll be on first chair patrol the entire week we're there. Count on it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless there's snow might want to let it soften up.


----------



## fuzebox (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

YAY thread digger!


----------



## fuzebox (Nov 18, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> YAY thread digger!


Shrug, not a lot of action in the nightlife forum


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

tim_lock said:


> Hey Debbie Downer, I appreciate the sentiment, but we all lived in CO before so we're no rookies on the drinking at high altitudes thing. Sucks to hear we're away from the action though. Maybe the snow plow guy will give us a lift home at the end of the night.


South Ridge is not away from the action, just a block off main near a lot of bars. Anywhere within a few blocks of main street is in the action at Breck.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Earlier in the thread someone mentioned Bubba Gumps as a good place to eat. Really? Was that sarcasm?

That place has sucked every time I have ate there. The service is the worst and the food aint great. I have a friend that always wants to eat there. The next time we go to Breck I will put my foot down on that. There many restaurants better than that place.

I am not a Breckenridge expert but I will list bars I have liked.

The Brown
The Gold Pan, for historical reasons. Wild west oldest bar west of the Mississippi 
Jake's Dive Bar (they allow dogs)
Mother Loaded Tavern
Ollies
Kenoshas
I like 320 South since I have seen a lot of good shows there.

I will recommend The Liquid Lounge if you want craziness. That place is trouble. Cecilias can eat it.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> Earlier in the thread someone mentioned Bubba Gumps as a good place to eat. Really? Was that sarcasm?
> 
> That place has sucked every time I have ate there. The service is the worst and the food aint great. I have a friend that always wants to eat there. The next time we go to Breck I will put my foot down on that. There many restaurants better than that place.
> 
> ...


Bolded the agreed upon... Also enjoyed eating at windy city pizza, north side pizza, empire burger, le petit paris, and hitting up the eclectic ass absinth bar. The place we stayed was the river mountain lodge, and doesn't look like its of the same name anymore. It was dingy and looked like they were giving up on it.

We used up all but one of our full day passes before the end of the trip, and so we bought a half day, and went until last chair at breck, shuttled to keystone and rode all night in 2' of pow. ended up catching the actual last chair there too... definitely one of the best days i've had. it snowed hard from like 11 am until the next day, and we rode through almost all of it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Despite having a pretty crazy palate and enjoying all kinds of food, I've just never been properly exposed to any cajun.

I really enjoyed the Lost Cajun in Frisco a few times this summer. They seem to be pretty legit, and while I would normally claim to know what good food is, I must admit that all 3 times I stopped there was after a 14'er hike.

Anybody else had it? Chicken and sausage and rice and beans were really good.

Good pizza and local beer at Jersey Boys in Dillon.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do I need to write a field guide to Breckenridge?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do I need to write a field guide to Breckenridge?


By all means please do...should be funny as hell 

I have ummm "studied" hard core drinking at high altitudes with no adverse side effects. In fact I'm going to be doing more research on this topic 1 week from today :yahoo:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> YAY thread digger!


Right? Poof, Its back!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do I need to write a field guide to Breckenridge?


Collaboration!


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

The key to Breck is.............oh wait Maybe I should not say what the key is. 

Breck sucks. End of story. Full Stop. Just don't go where everyone thinks you should go. Make sense?


----------



## Dakota.D (Feb 17, 2012)

Going to be in Breck 25-30. Seen somewhere the ice sculpture championship will be held that weekend...So excited! seriously though. What to do?


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Breck is a very cool town, you will have no shortage of things to do and see.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Cruisin' up there this weekend for some play time. Will definitely check out some of these spots for some good grubs and brewskis. If you spot me say hello! if I don't respond it's because my music is at inevitably-deafening volumes, so SAY HELLO!!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dakota.D said:


> Going to be in Breck 25-30. Seen somewhere the ice sculpture championship will be held that weekend...So excited! seriously though. What to do?


We went during the sculptures last year. Town is packed, so be prepared for that.

And be wary of the high altitude sickness. Some are more affected than others. Felt like a 3 day long body/headache.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I had a good time at Jake's last time I was there even though some two-plankers were probably trying to hit on my wife (the girls ended up there about 2 and we met them there at 4ish). Even after we arrived, these dudes were still pretty chill, hung out for a few hours even bought us shots.

And yes there was a dog who very much appreciated the pizza crust we fed him from our table.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

What happened to AS/BurtonAvenger's guide to Breck? I was hoping for a few chuckles.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Almost died out there from altitude sickness.
Had no clue how high Breck's base was.
Will never fly straight from sea level to 9,000 feet again.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

nutmegchoi said:


> Almost died out there from altitude sickness.
> Had no clue how high Breck's base was.
> Will never fly straight from sea level to 9,000 feet again.


lol good thing you didn't come to loveland.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> lol good thing you didn't come to loveland.


That's over 10,000 feet???!!!
I really would've been dead.

Spent few days at Breck and moved to Vail for another 5 days.
Things got much easier once we lowered couple thousands on the base of the mountain (where we stayed).
Still I had bloody nose and all.
Bloody hot mess I was. :|


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

nutmegchoi said:


> Almost died out there from altitude sickness.
> Had no clue how high Breck's base was.
> Will never fly straight from sea level to 9,000 feet again.


I just got back this past weekend from being in breck for a week with a friend, i didnt think altitude sickness was that bad for me IMO. Im from Delaware (36ft above sea level where I live here lol) and the only problem I had was a little bit of blood when I blew my nose. When I got back was the real problem with thick dense air & my ears were stuffed up for a few days. Major key is to drink water up there and everything should be fine


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> I just got back this past weekend from being in breck for a week with a friend, i didnt think altitude sickness was that bad for me IMO. Im from Delaware (36ft above sea level where I live here lol) and the only problem I had was a little bit of blood when I sneezed. When I got back was the real problem with thick dense air & my ears were stuffed up for a few days. Major key is to drink water up there and everything should be fine


I don't think there's a pattern you can tell who gets effected by altitude more than others.
Even fit professional athletes get effected by and I know a person who does not get any kind of altitude sickness symptoms.
You can try to prevent or minimize the symptoms.
But if you are prone to it, you just gonna get it.

There's pill (Diamox) you can take.
Along with the side effects of dehydration and sensitive to sun (sunburn). 

Best way to handle would be gradual ascent, but since I'm out for 7-10 days, don't have that kind of luxury.

I've been to Utah, Colorado and Wyoming.
Most the time symptoms were manageable and will fade away after few days.

But spending first few days in Colorado at Breck (our hotel was literally right next to Beaver Run Super Chair) our bodies were just not having it.
I had bloody nose and my boyfriend was coughing out blood.
He end up going into urgent care and got discharged with an oxygen tank.
Once we moved down to Vail (which's 1,500 ft lower than Breck), symptoms improved immediately. 
0 to 9,600 ft was just not ideal.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

People always suffer at Breck. My body actually deals pretty good with Altitude.

Last year at Breck was the worst (I actually never had any issue in Utah and Jackson Hole). I just go to like 14 hour sleep (right after plain ride). Wake up next morning and good to go)


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

last spring, I had trouble skinning up to 14,000 feet when I had easily been getting up to 12,000 & even sometimes 13,000 feet throughout the course of the season with no issues. 

If altitude troubles you, don't go to Loveland, A-Basin, or Silverton. Breck even has a hike to section above the Imperial lift that gets you up high enough to cause some people trouble, even though it's very short. 

for ski areas that are arguably better than anything in Colorado and at lower altitudes: try Utah, Montana, California, British Columbia, or Alberta.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

deagol said:


> last spring, I had trouble skinning up to 14,000 feet when I had easily been getting up to 12,000 & even sometimes 13,000 feet throughout the course of the season with no issues.
> 
> If altitude troubles you, don't go to Loveland, A-Basin, or Silverton. Breck even has a hike to section above the Imperial lift that gets you up high enough to cause some people trouble, even though it's very short.
> 
> for ski areas that are arguably better than anything in Colorado and at lower altitudes: try Utah, Montana, California, British Columbia, or Alberta.


I saw people climb higher at the top of Breck.
I was panting to catch my breath and thought "F that!".





This is my oxygen please face. :|



If I have a day or two to adjust from Denver-Vail to Breck, I should be fine which I'll do next time.


----------

